# The winter lurgi symptoms!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wll I hate to be a winge but I still feel proper poorly and wondered if this was what you others have had.

Started off as a really bad cold but then yesterday and today, nausea, squits (sorry), and dizzyness. No energy at all!

Sound familiar? Only just managed to get a doughnut down me earlier


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry you're still suffering Emma but yep, that's how I was.  Had sore throat / cough for 24 hours then full blown cold, dizziness, shakey, short of breath, hot and cold sweats, thought I was going to pass out several times the dizzyness was so bad, the cold started getting a bit better then it was sickness and upset tum and headaches / head spinning.  Mine started Xmas night, still feeling rough now.  Hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh bimey - thats it to a tee!

Isn't it just vile?


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

DH and MIL didn't have the coldy bits but have had dodgy tums since Boxing Day and now DS has it    I have been desperately trying to avoid it but looks like the net is closing in on me    Hope you all feel better soon   (virtual in the air no germs kind of        )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I started like that but killed it with copious amounts of alcohol    

I only have a cough now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cough - Short of breath - no energy - cold like - squits 2 weeks prior  then Xmas eve migrane symptoms but not a migrane ( headaches) vomiting no energy or appitite ( not like me) more coughing and more coughing

Now on second lot of anti b's! starting to feel better - my nephews and SIl ahve had "slap cheek" which is also a virus around at the moment!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

have had bits of everything for a few weeks but othing as bad that i have been in bed for too long just lots of pills n cups of tea DH has been the same aswell 
Hope everyone on the mend soon
lol
lou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OMG that is exactly what I had, ended up in the hossie on the Sun before Xmas as the local emergency GP wouldn't touch me as I had an abcess drained a few days before! Ended up with anti b's but still have the hacking cough, not eating properly still (have lost over 1/2 stone) & still haven't had Xmas dinner. DH has it now


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I haver been rough as guts now for two weeks..I got really bad flu..sky high temp and it really knocked me off my feet for 3 days..kind of got over that by just after christmas..now have a new cold and chesty and feel rubbish..I think there is so many people that are run down right now..never known it to be this bad!
get well soon everyone!  
Pobby x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Me too, over 1/2 a stone in a week . Mind you could do with losing a bit more now!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

blimey it is going around i have only had the sore throat and squits  DP hasn't had it yet he dont get nothing lol 
both my girls have got it Mia's started with a runny nose, temp then sore throat, sickness, sqits,  coughing and chest infection all at the same time and now Emmie has got the Pooh's and sickness sore throat and a poorly cough  i wish it will hurry and go away lol


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I had the nasty cold 5 weeks ago.  Usually I'll feel rough for 2/3 days at the most but with this one, I was still feeling rough on the fifth day which was the Sunday and I was doing powerpoint in Church (words of the songs are projected onto a screen using Powerpoint).  My senior leader had a powerpoint presentation for his talk and the background was Bishop's Pink/Purple which really hurt, it was a really cool colour though.  Behind my eyes and across my forehead was already hurting from the bright lights and doing the powerpoint for the words of the songs but I really felt it during my senior leader's talk.  The cold lasted about 9 days before it was completely gone.  I mainly used Lemsip max strength capsules for the first couple of days, Vicks Vapour rub on me at night.  DH got me a doctors appointment on the 3rd day and she prescribed strong paracetamol and a cough bottle.  I also used the Vitamin C tablets that I got free from Boots with the Lemsip capsules.  
Only way to shift the cold is rest, which I should have done earlier (difficult as I had to work 5.30-9.30pm on the first day).  Paracetamol or any one of the cold remedies.  Olbas Oil or Vicks Vapor rub are good as well.  I also found my V shaped pillow really good as it supported my head, neck and chest which made breathing slightly easier as well as helping to take the edge off my sore throat which did really hurt. 
Was lucky enough to avoid the dodgy stomach.  I tend not to get the tummy bugs.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

superstar84,

Since October, I have had one cold/cough after another.  Friday I felt great, the first time in ages.  I had got on top of my housework.  I knew over the weekend the kids would make the place a mess, but I knew Monday, it wouldn't take that long to put it right.

Saturday afternoon, I felt on top of the world.

Famous last words.  I was up most of Saturday night with twin2, who had vomiting and diarrhea.  Instead of getting my few chores done, I have been trying to wash, and dry the hugest pile of washing you have seen.  I also just had to get some sleep, this afternoon.  
I know, twin2 will need lots of TLC, on Monday, so bang goes any chance of doing anything Monday, especially as the builder is here Monday, and the carpenter comes Tuesday.  And I suspect, I'll go down with the bug later on this week, and twin1, and hubby will probably catch it too.

Anyone know how long this bug takes to pass from family member to another? 
I have a dental appointment Wednesday, and I am wondering whether to cancel it, and make another one,  probably in a few weeks time.

So from being caught up with things, I guess it is back to, being behind on everything.  Life as normal.

Lorna

And, this week, I had promised myself a proper shopping trip, minus kids.  I have been promising myself one since September.  Oh well, I guess I can go shopping sometime in May.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

If it's the bug that's been mentioned on the news then it can take 3 days to clear.  Don't know how long it takes to be passed from one family member to another but would guess maybe 24-48 hours from one person getting it to the next person getting it.


----------

